# Kette Rohloff SLT 99 Trial - WAS IST LOS?



## trialco (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich fahre jetzt seit ca. 2 Monaten die Kette Rohloff SLT 99 Trial, doch leider musste ich vor Kurzem feststellen, dass Diese sich einfach so in ihre bestandteile auflöst  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mich nicht aufregen würde, würde die Kette nich so sau teuer sein und würde ich keine "Tretlöcher" beim anfahren haben  
ich trau mich bald nich mehr reinzutreten  
Ich hoffe man kann mir vielleicht weiterhelfen...
MfG Malte

P.s: Ritzel hinten Echo 16Z., Vorne Trial Eno


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. Februar 2006)

wechsel die bloß sofort aus! am besten gleich morgen!

wo das her kommt weiss ich auch nich...hab ich auch noch nie gesehn sowas. materialfehler, verarbeitungsfehler? keine ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (23. Februar 2006)

Jo, mach ich, werd aber vorher reklamieren, ich bezahl doch nich 3mal soviel wie für ne normale Kette, nur damit sie doppelt so schnell kaputt geht    

MfG Malte


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Februar 2006)

Gab's diese Probeleme nicht früher schon mal mit den Rohloff Trialketten?
Ich kann mich da an mehrere solcher Fälle erinnern.


----------



## trialco (23. Februar 2006)

Hab hier noch ne neue rumliegen  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn die wer haben will ? 25 incl. Versand  

MfG Malte


----------



## Monty98 (23. Februar 2006)

is nicht gerade der beste thread um die zu posten


----------



## trialco (23. Februar 2006)

War auch eher nur Spass  Find das Bild nur goil  

MfG Malte


----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Februar 2006)

Das gute alte Rohloffproblem  Die Rollen brechen und fahr sie noch nen Monat weiter, dann fliegt sie dir um die Ohren. Hatte genau das selbe Problem. Mein Händler hat sie eingeschickt weil das Teil nach nem Monat oder so schon gerissen ist. Hab darauf ne neue bekommen. Beim Braunschweig XL ist sie wie ich hier mal gelesen hab gleich nach dem draufmachen und einmal aufsetzen gerissen. Die Teile sind alles andere als trialtauglich. Befolge am besten Jonny`s Rat und wechsel sie sofort aus.


----------



## Fabi (24. Februar 2006)

Ich muss so dermaßen cool sein; viel cooler als ihr, denn die 2 Rohloffketten, die ich bisher hatte, funktionierten perfekt und hielten je 6 Monate, bis sie aufgrund von Verschleiß gewechselt wurden.
Ich geh jetzt meine Coolness polieren.


----------



## j-s-c (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

vielleicht liegt es an dem zusammenführen der Rollen selber... sieht mir sehr grob aus. Das Bild kann aber auch täuschen. Meine das aber noch nie so grob gesehen zu haben. 

grüße


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (24. Februar 2006)

also bei mir ist sie wirklich nach einem Tag gerissen...kann aber auch daran liegen das ich evtl extrem unglücklich druff geknallt bin...
der zweite Nachteil war das sie nicht richtig gepasst hat... also weiß auch nicht...lief nicht wirklich rund...und man hatte immer das Gefühl das man in leere trittt... naja...

jetzt fahre ich Shimano Xt..und alles ist gut  muss aber auch zugeben das ich nicht wirklich oft auf den Schutz springe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (24. Februar 2006)

j-s-c schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> vielleicht liegt es an dem zusammenführen der Rollen selber... sieht mir sehr grob aus. Das Bild kann aber auch täuschen. Meine das aber noch nie so grob gesehen zu haben.
> 
> grüße



Son Schwachsinn mit den Kettenrollen hab i noch net gesehen. Sieht mir sehr sher billig aus . Genau das meine ich auch: Nicht Materialfehler sondern DENK-Fehler von Rohloff. So was mit dem Zusammengeführten (Ich nehme mal an geschmiedeten) Kettenrollen hab ich noch nie gesehen  und meiner Meinung nach ist das Problem somit ja offensichtlich. Der Schwachpunkt an der Kettenrolle kann bei den Belastungen beim Trial nie halten. Selbst Stino-Ketten haben das net.Nicht ma die TaiwanProdukte haben des.


Ich glauz Rohloff wollte da ma wieder besonders Inovativ sein aber det geht nach hinten los.


----------



## bertieeee (24. Februar 2006)

also ich kann da zu nur sagen mir ist die kette innerhalb von einer woche zwei mal gerissen und sie war ja auch nur zwei wochen alt.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (24. Februar 2006)

omg ich hät ja nich gedacht, dass die rohloff ketten so ein mist sind. normalerweise steht rohloff ja für qualität.


----------



## trail-kob (24. Februar 2006)

habe keine probleme mit rohloff ketten... bin zufrieden und weiss das eine kette reissen kann.

beim nieten immer richtig hingucken und alles 3 mal prüfen dann wird das schon.


----------



## sensiminded (25. Februar 2006)

vor ewiger zeit hatte ich die slt99 mal aufm mtb drauf, da ging sie sehr gut. es war eben keine trialbelastung und daher hatte sie recht gut gehalten bis zum wechsel.

ich stehe ja eigentlich nicht so auf goldkettchen, aber die könnte mir gefallen.  wird aber sicher auch nicht anders verarbeitet sein.


----------



## atom-dragon (25. Februar 2006)

Nitet ihr die Ketten auch mit dem Rohlof Revolver ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (25. Februar 2006)

sorry...aber langsam bin ich der meinung man kann diesesn revolver mist als mythos abtun.

die hauptbelastung ist nun mal in längsrichtung der kette...ich weiß nich was die verniet art da jetzt fürn großartigen unterschied machen soll ob das hält oder nich!

das zu dem ganzen ketten kram auch ne gehörige portion glück gehört sollte auch klar sein...oder wie erklärt sich sonst das hier xy mit XT kette fährt und keine probs hat, und es genauso auch rohloff fahrer geben die keine probs haben, und es x andere leute gibt die mit beidem schon aufs maul geflogen sind

klar behält man es eher im gedächtnis wenn ne kette ma reißt(und wünschen tu ich das keinem...mir am allerwenigsten  )
aber ist genauso humbug daraus jetzt auf die kettenbelastbarkeit zu schließen wies in anderen fällen bei den rahmen getan wird...oh mein echo ist gebrochen ergo echo ist KOMPLETT *******!

amen!


----------



## speedy_j (25. Februar 2006)

nehmt doch mal kontakt mit rohloff auf. mit denen kann man sehr gut reden und die sind sicher dankbar für ein feedback von den leuten, die damit durch dir gegend springen. kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die die trailkette überdenken und etwas abändern, damit auch ihr wieder auf die zurückk greift.

hab selber eine rohloff auf mein mtb mit einer speedhub. den unterschied zu shimano merkt man da deutlich. shimano kette war nach 6500 km absolut platt und ständiges nachspannen war angesagt. die rohloff ist jetzt 7000 km drauf und ich hab erst zweimal nachgespannt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> sorry...aber langsam bin ich der meinung man kann diesesn revolver mist als mythos abtun.
> 
> die hauptbelastung ist nun mal in längsrichtung der kette...ich weiß nich was die verniet art da jetzt fürn großartigen unterschied machen soll ob das hält oder nich!
> 
> ...




Ein Mythos ist es net weil es der einzige Nieter ist der richtig nietet also den Nietstift staucht. Mit den anderen Nieter schiebst du das Niet bloß rein und mehr nicht. Hab meine letzte Kette auch normal genietet also mit reinschieben weil ich dachte es geht auch so. Und das Kettenglied hat es aufgetrieben weils halt nur reingeschoben war. Alle Ketten die ich mit dem Rohloffnieter vernieten laasen habe sind im Material gerissen was nach einer bestimmten Zeit normal ist aber nie am Niet.


----------



## trail-kob (25. Februar 2006)

msc hats erläutert


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Februar 2006)

Also im Grunde spricht nichts gegen die Rohloff Kette! Sehr wichtig ist wie schon gesagt die Montage der Kette denn selbst wenn man die Kette mit dem Revolver verpresst kann man noch Fehler machen. Fakt ist das die SLT Trial wirklich die stärkste Kette auf dem Markt ist den Testergebnisse lügen wohl nicht! Die Zugfestigkeit liegt einfach höher als bei anderen Herstellern! Klar ist das wenn man auf ein Hinderniss springt das ein Keilefekt die Kette sprengen kann aber das passiert auch bei einer KMC oder sonstigen Ketten. 
Ich fahre schon immer die Kette und zwar die 9fach und habe keine Probleme damit. Hösel und viele andere Trialer haben die Rohloff drauf und es klappt ohne Thema! Wie gesagt montiert Eure Teile richtig und dann habt Ihr auch lange Freude damit!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Grunde spricht nichts gegen die Rohloff Kette! Sehr wichtig ist wie schon gesagt die Montage der Kette denn selbst wenn man die Kette mit dem Revolver verpresst kann man noch Fehler machen. Fakt ist das die SLT Trial wirklich die stärkste Kette auf dem Markt ist den Testergebnisse lügen wohl nicht! Die Zugfestigkeit liegt einfach höher als bei anderen Herstellern! Klar ist das wenn man auf ein Hinderniss springt das ein Keilefekt die Kette sprengen kann aber das passiert auch bei einer KMC oder sonstigen Ketten.
> Ich fahre schon immer die Kette und zwar die 9fach und habe keine Probleme damit. Hösel und viele andere Trialer haben die Rohloff drauf und es klappt ohne Thema! Wie gesagt montiert Eure Teile richtig und dann habt Ihr auch lange Freude damit!



Bloß der preisliche Unterschied ist immens hoch. 12 KMC zu 32 Rohloff. Wenn man vom 20" ausgeht.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (25. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Grunde spricht nichts gegen die Rohloff Kette! Sehr wichtig ist wie schon gesagt die Montage der Kette denn selbst wenn man die Kette mit dem Revolver verpresst kann man noch Fehler machen. Fakt ist das die SLT Trial wirklich die stärkste Kette auf dem Markt ist den Testergebnisse lügen wohl nicht! Die Zugfestigkeit liegt einfach höher als bei anderen Herstellern! Klar ist das wenn man auf ein Hinderniss springt das ein Keilefekt die Kette sprengen kann aber das passiert auch bei einer KMC oder sonstigen Ketten.
> Ich fahre schon immer die Kette und zwar die 9fach und habe keine Probleme damit. Hösel und viele andere Trialer haben die Rohloff drauf und es klappt ohne Thema! Wie gesagt montiert Eure Teile richtig und dann habt Ihr auch lange Freude damit!



ich setzt nen schiss auf testergebnisse,das was zählt is die haltbarkeit in der praxis und da kackt die rohloff einfach nur ab.wesentlich mehr trialer fahren kmc,vorallem kool chain und in dem verhältniss hört und sieht man wesentlich mehr rohloff-kettenrisse als kmc-kettenrisse.davon ma abgesehn liegt die zugfestigkeit einer kool chain über der einer rohloff,weil du ja so auf testergebnisse abfährst


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt montiert Eure Teile richtig und dann habt Ihr auch lange Freude damit!








hi, was genau meinst du hat hat er dem foto nach bei der montage falsch gemacht?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (25. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> hi, was genau meinst du hat hat er dem foto nach bei der montage falsch gemacht?




Die Frage kannst du dir doch nun wirklich selber beantworten. Er hat vergessen die Rollen zu verkleben


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. Februar 2006)

Also ich fahr ne PC69 von SRAM mit Kettenschloss. Die hält.

Der Rohloff Kettennieter ist viel zu teuer. Rechnet sich für Amateure nicht. 

Mit der Zugbelastung ist nur bedingt richtig. Bei etwas schräger Kettenlinie gibts auch seitliche Belastungen.

Der Schaden ist schon seltsam. Ich würde mich auch an Rohloff wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. Februar 2006)

vielleicht fährt er messerscharfe mit keramikhartschicht bedampfte titanritzel? oder die kettenspannung übersteigt die zugbelastungsgrenze..   was ist das für ein kettenspanner?


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> hi, was genau meinst du hat hat er dem foto nach bei der montage falsch gemacht?




Man müsste die Kette halt mal live sehen um sich ein Bild über den Defekt machen zu können. Das die Walzen einen gewissen Spalt haben ist normal bei dieser Kette nur sieht es so aus als ob ein paar Walzen fehlen was nicht normal ist!


----------



## sebi-online88 (25. Februar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ich setzt nen schiss auf testergebnisse,das was zählt is die haltbarkeit in der praxis und da kackt die rohloff einfach nur ab.wesentlich mehr trialer fahren kmc,vorallem kool chain und in dem verhältniss hört und sieht man wesentlich mehr rohloff-kettenrisse als kmc-kettenrisse.davon ma abgesehn liegt die zugfestigkeit einer kool chain über der einer rohloff,weil du ja so auf testergebnisse abfährst




Die Trialer fahren KMC weil sie billiger ist   Ach zu deiner tollen KMC kann ich nur sagen das der Klaas wegen dieser Kette seinen Unfall hatte! Egal jeder hat seinen Standpunkt!


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Februar 2006)

ich würd die kette zu rohloff einschicken inkl. kassenbon. oder mal ein mail mit dem foto. da sie nicht gerissen ist, ist die montage wohl nebensache? es sind keine speziel geprüften ritzel für die kette vorgeschrieben, oder? die kette sieht übel verschleisst aus. 

ich wollt mir die kette auch schon kaufen da ich auf rundumsorglos-endlösungen stehe. ich hätte wegen dem preis eine high end kette erwartet die alles besser kann als halb so teure ketten.


----------



## funky^jAY (25. Februar 2006)

boa leute...
sowas ist zwar absolut *******, aber das kann einem leidergottes mit jeder anderen kette genauso passieren, insofern ists müßig da mit "deine tolle" kette zu kommen.

@msc-trialer:

ich meinte das auch eher so, als das einige leute immer so tun: ich nehm meinen revolver und mir kann nix passieren.
das die richtig nieten stimmt ja, aber ich bin immer noch der meinung das die zugebelastung der hauptfaktor ist, und wenn man die kette regelmäßig trauscht man da auch keine probleme mit rausrutschenden nieten haben sollte.

und wenn rohloff tatsächlich das beste sein sollte, dann müssen wir halt alle so gut werden das die uns die kette sponsorn...basta


----------



## alien1976 (26. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist das die SLT Trial wirklich die stärkste Kette auf dem Markt ist den Testergebnisse lügen wohl nicht! Die Zugfestigkeit liegt einfach höher als bei anderen Herstellern!




Das glaub ich net. Was für ne Zugfestigkeit hat se denn. Bestimmt nicht mehr als 1600kgf.?

Die hat bestimmt nen Standardwert von 1050kgf und was es bringe soll das die KETTENROLLEN AUS PRÄZISIONSFLACHSTAHL GEROLLT WERDEN ist Mir en Rätzel. Rohloff ist da wohl der einzigste Hersteller der son MIST macht.


----------



## alien1976 (26. Februar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Man müsste die Kette halt mal live sehen um sich ein Bild über den Defekt machen zu können. Das die Walzen einen gewissen Spalt haben ist normal bei dieser Kette nur sieht es so aus als ob ein paar Walzen fehlen was nicht normal ist!




Bei Rohloff vielleicht. Aber hey ernshaft dieser SPALT in der Kettenrolle ist doch eine Soll-Angriffstelle für jegliche Belastung. Die Kettenrollen beí Seiner Kette sind eindeutig pulverisiert und das hat bitteschön nichts mit dem Vernieten zu tun (Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung bin Zweiradmechanikermeister)

Und wie gesagt eine einfache KMC CoolChain hat 1300kgf Zugbelastung und ne Standardkette 1050kgf.KMC Heavy Duty 1/2"x3/16" 1600kgf


----------



## onkel_c (27. Februar 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Rohloff vielleicht. Aber hey ernshaft dieser SPALT in der Kettenrolle ist doch eine Soll-Angriffstelle für jegliche Belastung. Die Kettenrollen beí Seiner Kette sind eindeutig pulverisiert und das hat bitteschön nichts mit dem Vernieten zu tun (Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung bin Zweiradmechanikermeister)
> 
> Und wie gesagt eine einfache KMC CoolChain hat 1300kgf Zugbelastung und ne Standardkette 1050kgf.KMC Heavy Duty 1/2"x3/16" 1600kgf




ist doch schön, dass zweiradmechanikermeister so gut informiert sind  .
wer bitte braucht denn mehr als 500-600kg zugbelastung? die werden nie und nimmer im betrieb erreicht, auch beim trialen nicht. der rest dient einzig sicherheitsreserven (material, härten, ...). bei einer 'normalen' kette liegen die zugfestigkeiten bei ca. 1000 -1100 kg. alle hersteller arbeiten mit gleichen, oder ähnlichen materialien und querschnitten, +/-. eine entscheidende bedeutung kommt aber der vernietung zu, denn dies ist die eigentliche schwachstelle!
eine kette, zumindest schaltungskette (1/2 x 3/32"), benötigt aber elastizität. auch von daher ist das ganze system begrenzt. wäre die zugfestigkeit noch höher würde die gefahr des sprödbruches wachsen, ...

was als herstellungsfehler oder schwachstelle angesehen wird, wird hier näher erläutert: http://www.rohloff.de/technik/s_l_t_99/patent/index.html

nur damit die technischen grundlagen mal genannt werden, anstatt zu philosophieren, ...


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2006)

ich hab das bild der kette und den beitrag hier per email an rohloff gesendet weil ich es nach wie vor auch unfair finde den hersteller bei solchen sachen aussen vor zulassen. die haben mir ausführlich geantwortet und ich werd das mail an den themenstarter weiterleiten.

noch ein zitat aus dem mail: "Der einzig wirklich gute Beitrag war der mit dem Tipp sich an den Hersteller zu wenden und die Kette zu reklamieren, ....
Das ist genau der Weg, den auch wir begrüßen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (27. Februar 2006)

onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch schön, dass zweiradmechanikermeister so gut informiert sind  .
> wer bitte braucht denn mehr als 500-600kg zugbelastung? die werden nie und nimmer im betrieb erreicht, auch beim trialen nicht. der rest dient einzig sicherheitsreserven (material, härten, ...). bei einer 'normalen' kette liegen die zugfestigkeiten bei ca. 1000 -1100 kg.
> http://www.rohloff.de/technik/s_l_t_99/patent/index.html
> 
> nur damit die technischen grundlagen mal genannt werden, anstatt zu philosophieren, ...




Nicht 500-600kg sondern1050 und 1600kg. Und die ereichst du schon. Sihe nachstehende Rechnung
Angenommen du Stehst mit deinem ganzen gewicht auf 1 Pedale also 
1000N bei ner 175mmKurbel und nen 18-er Ritzel vorn mit nen Radius von ungefähr 25mm.
1000N/0,175m = 175Nm
175Nm/0,025m = 7000N = 700Kg Zugkraft auf die Kette.

Wenn du aber denne noch richtig Antrittst (zusätzliche Kraft+Beschleunigung) wird die Kraft nur noch um so Größer. Also ich denke ma das du locker ne Kette zum Reissen Bringst.

Und des mit der Rohloffbeschreibung vom Kettenbolzen ist ja ok aber nicht die aus Przisionsflachstahl gewickelten Kettenrollen. Um da ne gleichbleibende Wandstärke hinzubekommen giebts bestimmt bessere und Kostengünstere Verfahren.

@Rainer 
Find ich gut das Du des ganze dem Hersteller geschildert hast. Ist ja auch richtig so.Weil nicht wir das Problem lösen müssen sondern der Hersteller. Und die sind sicher sehr dankbar für ein solchen Feedback um Ihr  Produkte zu verbessern.


----------



## onkel_c (27. Februar 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht 500-600kg sondern1050 und 1600kg. Und die ereichst du schon. Sihe nachstehende Rechnung
> Angenommen du Stehst mit deinem ganzen gewicht auf 1 Pedale also
> 1000N bei ner 175mmKurbel und nen 18-er Ritzel vorn mit nen Radius von ungefähr 25mm.
> 1000N/0,175m = 175Nm
> ...





man kann sich ja viel schön rechnen. aber mal im ernst: wieviel trialer kennst du die 100kg wiegen?
ich genau: 0!

und für mich bist du ein echter künstler, wenn du mit einem 18er (!) ritzel vorn  noch so beschleunigen kannst, ....

glaube es, du wirst die kette (vorrausgesetzt sie ist 100%ig i.O. und ordentlich, sprich fachgerecht vernietet) nicht zum reißen bringen, never!

vielleicht war aber das masch.-bau studium auch für 'die katz'?

den eindruck habe ich des öfteren hier im forum.


----------



## isah (27. Februar 2006)

> du wirst die kette nie zum reißen bringen, never



sag mal bist du je trial gefahren? Hast du irgend eine ahnung von dem sport? 



> vielleicht war aber das masch.-bau studium auch für 'die katz'?



du kannst hier soviel theorie bringen wie du willst, die ketten reissen.. und das sehr, sehr oft.


----------



## ringo667 (27. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> die haben mir ausführlich geantwortet und ich werd das mail an den themenstarter weiterleiten.


 
Kannst des auch an mich weiterleiten, oder hier posten?
Würde mich interessieren was die schreiben!


----------



## onkel_c (27. Februar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal bist du je trial gefahren? Hast du irgend eine ahnung von dem sport?



iich denke schon, ...


[/QUOTE] du kannst hier soviel theorie bringen wie du willst, die ketten reissen.. und das sehr, sehr oft.[/QUOTE]

WELCHE?

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. ich hatte nirgends behauptet, dass sie nicht reißen! ich habe nur abgestritten, dass eine kette, die 100%ig vom material, von der vernietung, ... i.o. ist und für den einsatzzweck vom hersteller freigegeben ist (!), nicht reißt. sprich, wenn alle parameter passen ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die kette reißt sehr gering.

aber ich reduziere mich jetzt mal darauf, dass ich keine ahnung habe. macht das ganze für mich deutlich einfacher  



friedliche gedanken!


----------



## alien1976 (27. Februar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200717


			
				onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> man kann sich ja viel schön rechnen. aber mal im ernst: wieviel trialer kennst du die 100kg wiegen?
> ich genau: 0!
> 
> und für mich bist du ein echter künstler, wenn du mit einem 18er (!) ritzel vorn  noch so beschleunigen kannst, ....
> ...



Na na wir wollen je kein Streitforum sondern ein Diskusions und Informationsforum.

Hier mal ein Link wo schwere Trialer um Kettenreissenhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200717 
Also ich kenn so einige die knapp unter  oder über 100kg wiegen. Es gab hier im Forum schon so einige Diskusionen mit Gewicht.

Und zwechs der Beschleunigung ist nicht die vom Bike gemeint sondern von der Kurbel sprich das reintreten und das ist beim Trial nicht ohne. Und es giebt viele die Ketten zerreissen.

Mir ist es zum Glück noch ne passiert Toi Toi Toi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (1. März 2006)

ich wiege 79kg und hebe mit denn beinen locker uber 200kg (weis nicht wie viel weil der atlas ging nur bis 200KG 
und hab beim gap rekorde brechen so doll reingetreten (bei x tem versuch) das sie regelrecht gersissen ist und die sram PC 58 war neu. normal habe ich so ne kette nen halbes jahr lang uber 3 jahre lang (also 6 ketten) gefahren und nie probleme gehabt aber bei einem 245cm gap auf ein 15cm hoheres hindernis hat sie nicht stand gehalten. ALSO KETTEN REISEN SCLUS UND AUS


----------



## trialnega (1. März 2006)

geeenauuuuuuu die gleiche mist bei meine slt 99 trial. beim treten dachte ich das meine freilauf kaputt währe. da ist ja die shimano standard mtb kette um einiges stärker. 
nie wieder so'neKage!  das sind fast 2 1/2 ketten von preis her kaputt von winterPausenBiken. 

@ROHLOFF: PEINLICH EINFACH NUR PEINLICH! ICH HAB SOOOOOOOOOOO'N HALS!


----------

